# WSP fragrance samples, thoughts?



## Lina (Sep 15, 2015)

I am testing fragrances and am going to buy a small amount of these fragrances. Has anyone tried any of these scents? Anything to add?

Mango Sorbet Type Fragrance Oil 614	0.125 lb (2 fl. oz)	
1
$5.95	$5.95
Butt Naked in Bed Fragrance Oil 444	0.125 lb (2 fl. oz)	
1
$5.95	$5.95
Exotic Coconut* Fragrance Oil 112	0.125 lb (2 fl. oz)	
1
$5.95	$5.95
Caribbean Coconut Fragrance Oil 108	0.125 lb (2 fl. oz)	
1
$5.95	$5.95
Love Spell* Fragrance Oil 90	0.125 lb (2 fl. oz)	
1
$5.95	$5.95
Wild Berry Tulips* Fragrance Oil 603	0.125 lb (2 fl. oz)	
1
$5.95	$5.95
Pink Berry Mimosa Fragrance Oil 440	0.125 lb (2 fl. oz)	
1
$4.95	$4.95
Black Raspberry Vanilla* FO 89	0.125 lb (2 fl. oz)	
1
$5.95	$5.95
Oatmeal, Milk & Honey Fragrance Oil 105	0.125 lb (2 fl. oz)	
1
$5.95	$5.95
Frankincense & Myrrh - EO & FO Blend 594	0.125 lb (2 fl. oz)	
1
$8.95	$8.95
Nag Champa Fragrance Oil 304	0.125 lb (2 fl. oz)	
1
$5.95	$5.95
Baby Bee Buttermilk* Fragrance Oil 442	0.125 lb (2 fl. oz)	
1
$5.95	$5.95
Apple Jack N' Peel Type Fragrance Oil 148	0.125 lb (2 fl. oz)	
1
$5.95	$5.95
Blood Orange & Goji Fragrance Oil 805	0.125 lb (2 fl. oz)	
1
$5.95	$5.95
Bubble Gum Fragrance Oil 107	0.125 lb (2 fl. oz)	
1
$4.95	$4.95
Cotton Candy Fragrance Oil 124	0.125 lb (2 fl. oz)	
1
$4.95	$4.95
Fresh Vanilla* Fragrance Oil 263	0.125 lb (2 fl. oz)	
1
$5.95	$5.95
Vanilla Bean Noel* Fragrance Oil 113


----------



## SheWhoWanders (Sep 15, 2015)

Blood orange and goji soaps very well and remains strong after cure. Caribbean Coconut morphs and then fades in soap, but is very nice in lotion and scrubs. Some of my favorites from WSP are South Pacific Waters, Eucalyptus Spearmint, Verbena, and Bamboo. Have fun testing fragrances!


----------



## navigator9 (Sep 15, 2015)

The only one I'm familiar with on that list is the Nag Champa, and WSP's is the best, IMO. There are many different versions of NC incense, and also of FOs. But to my nose, and a lot of others, this is the best one out there, and it kills me that the price has taken such a drastic jump lately.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 15, 2015)

Completely agree w/Nav.  WSP has the best NC out there, IMO.


----------



## cgawlik77 (Sep 15, 2015)

I have soaped both black raspberry vanilla and omh. 
Both behave beautifully for me, the omh may darken a bit, but im not sure as I plan for it in my color scheme


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 15, 2015)

The Mango Sorbet is a beautiful scent, and I love the Oatmeal Milk & Honey it is one of my favorites, I have purchased the Nag Champa several times over the past few years, and just recently received a bad bottle, so down the road I need to try it again, although the price increase doesn't make me happy.


----------



## dneruck (Sep 15, 2015)

Baby Bee buttermilk is very close to the real thing and discolors to a very dark brown. Pink Chiffon is one of my favs and smells just like the BBW version to me. It discolors slightly.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 15, 2015)

I really like WSP's Fresh Bamboo, as well.  It is fresh/green/clean smelling, behaves well, and sticks well.


----------



## OferaliO (Sep 15, 2015)

Butt Naked in Bed is wonderful... watermelon, vanilla and musk. Mouthwatering. No acceleration, turns a medium, kind of pinkish brown. Sticks very well. I still have one bar left that is 2.5 years old. Girls love this but so does my 17 year old son and a few grown men I know. 

I have BRV but haven't soaped with it yet. :neutral:

Some of my favorites from WSP are Basil, Sage, Mint EO/FO and Burmese Woods. The Oatmeal and Honey is yummy. Warm, soft and sweet. Never used the OMH.


----------



## rparrny (Sep 15, 2015)

I've tried the eucalyptus/spearmint and really liked it.

Keep seeing all these posts about nag champa...is this a guy scent?  I just put in an order with WSP and it's all I can do to keep from calling and see if they can add a bottle on for me...
Who thought up that name anyway?  I have visions of retired Derby winners...


----------



## TVivian (Sep 15, 2015)

Of the ones you listed, I've tried: 

Exotic Coconut: smells just like the B&Bworks type, but much weaker. I don't recommend it for soap, but for everything else it's good. Does not smell like coconut. It smells of musk and orchids. Very sultry. 

Caribbean coconut: one of my favorites coconuts. Nice and sweet and as far as coconut, it sticks pretty well. Discolors tan.

Pink Berry mimosa: really good, smells just like the name and sticks really well. 

Love Spell: just like Victoria's Secret. It's a great dupe. (I like NG's version just as much and its less expensive in the larger size) 

Bubblegum: smells like bazooka bubble gum, but discolors to light  tan which does not work with the scent. I made soap cupcakes with it and they were covered in ash. 

Vanilla bean Noel: I like this vanilla a lot. It's not straight vanilla. It has a musky woody scent also.. I'm probably not describing that well. It Discolors very very dark.


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 15, 2015)

I've used their BRV and liked it. My recipe had a bit of hemp oil in it and I think it made it smell more like raspberry tea (the vanilla got a lost during during). It still smelled nice. Super easy to work  with

Their OMH is the only one I've used.  It discolored to a light, creamy tan. Super easy to work with. I like the smell a lot, but it does smell fairly nutty.


----------



## navigator9 (Sep 15, 2015)

Nag Champa is an incense, an exquisite incense. I don't think of it as a guy fragrance, to me, it's definitely unisex. If you've ever been in a head shop, you've probably smelled Nag Champa.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 15, 2015)

I also think Nag Champa is unisex.  I find it hard to describe as well.  There are zillions of kinds of incense, even lots of types of Nag Champa, but this one is closest to the classic (Sai Baba) one, it is sort of sweet, a little smoky (in a good way), a little musky, warm, deep, rich.  I may not be making it sound too inviting, but the WSP NC is one of my favorite FOs.  Also it behaves and sticks very well, although it does discolor.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 15, 2015)

Out of your list I've used these:

Mango Sorbet (very yummy scent and soaped great for me)
Black Raspberry Vanilla- (wonderful scent, also soaps great)
Caribbean Coconut (it's okay, but it's not my favorite coconut. It actually smells a bit like vanilla mint to my nose. Go figure! lol) 


IrishLass


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Sep 15, 2015)

The only one I've used is Love Spell, and I second TVivian's recommendation. It's awesome to soap with!  Yummyyummyyummy....


----------



## Dorymae (Sep 15, 2015)

I have love spell, frankincense and myrrh, and Apple jack and peel.  I like them all, but Apple jack is my favorite. Frankincense and myrrh can rice - be careful with it and watch it carefully, blend very well and if it starts to rice wait for it to heat up and then blend again. I would not try swirling with it. 

Love spell and apple jack are fine and well behaved.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Sep 15, 2015)

Here are the ones from your list that I've tried:

Exotic Coconut: Behaved well, smelled like sweet coconut milk to me, discolors to a dark beige. I haven't tried it, but I think this one would be good for combining with other scents.

Love Spell: Love, love, love this one! Soaps well, and is universally loved. I just wish I had read these comments and bought some from NG before I bought a 16 oz. bottle for almost twice the price. Yikes!

Oatmeal, Milk & Honey: Absolutely lovely, soaps well, discolors to a light honey color. I also have the NG version. I like WSP's version oob a little bit better than NG's, but after curing you can barely tell the difference between the two. NG's is a quite a bit cheaper, though.


----------



## Lina (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks all! I narrowed down the list, and placed an order!


----------

